# ::::: INTERBANK x 16 :::::



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Fotos que tomé a las 8:40 pm del 11/enero/2007


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

interesante el detalle de las luces, auqnue creo que puede chocar con la huachafería


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Alucina! se ve mostro! Nunca habia visto este edificio de noche... y eso es fibra optica, no?


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Juan1912 said:


> interesante el detalle de las luces, auqnue creo que puede chocar con la huachafería


Yo no le veo nada de huachafo, si New York City tiene las noticias en letras de todos los colores corriendo por sus paredes? por que no le podemos poner luces a uno de nuestros edificios?


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Juan1912 said:


> interesante el detalle de las luces, auqnue creo que puede chocar con la huachafería



Al contrario, en mi opinion esas luces le dan un detalle particular a esa zona, es definitivamente un landmark de lima.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Salvando las distancias, es como nuestro bank of america de miami.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que buenas fotos has tomado, una gran labor haber hecho un seguimiento al juego de luces que produce este bonito edificio. Yo tambien pienso que el Interbank especialmente de noche con esas luces es un verdadero icono en Lima, o landmark como lo dijo guillermo, simplemente diferente al resto.........

Diganme, y las luces amarillas y verde claras, son segun alguna epoca u ocasion??? o tambien se pueden ver siemrpe???


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Siempre se ven las luces azules y verdes (colores corporativos de Interbank). Hoy particularmente se puso celeste con blanco y azul con blanco y rojo. Ahhhhh pero se pone de colores también de acuerdo a alguna fecha en especial...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

A mi me gustan mucho esas luces.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

el cambio continuo de colores es el gran agregado en su distintivo en este edificio, similar al Empire State y su parte superior, asi como la anten y cima del Central Plaza de Hong Kong, el cual cambia de color en la luz cada 15 minutos (la antena esta fragmentada es 4 partes diferentemente iluminadas) lo que en otras palabras es un reloj muy peculiar.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me encanta...y hay otro edificio con luces asi creo k es el de Profuturo....es uno que tiene fachada curveada.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buen trabajo, Sound! Es divertido contemplar ese espectacular edificio y sus traviesas luces.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Me parece super chvr, cuando me quedo estancado de regreso a casa de la universidad en el puente, ver ese edificios significa: ahhhh fin de la congestion XD.


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

que hace la bandera de francia ahi?


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

manuel_rs said:


> que hace la bandera de francia ahi?


sierto..... la de Peru si la ponen pero la de francia eso no lo habia visto antes...


----------



## freddiewa (Apr 9, 2006)

Si, el otro es el de profuturo que tiene mas colores, pero no se hasta que hora esta prendido.... el de Interbank esta como hasta las 11pm iluminado.... y me encanta cada vez que paso por ahi de noche...

Saludos


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Chévere! De hecho que llama la atención pero opino igual que 1912, a veces me parece algo huachafo.


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

*No sabía que uno de mis favoritos en suramerica tuviera esas luces*



Juan1912 said:


> interesante el detalle de las luces, auqnue creo que puede chocar con la huachafería


A mi tampoco me termina de convencer.

La cinematica de luces pudo habersele aplicado de otra forma, no con el neón por ejemplo.



> Yo no le veo nada de huachafo, si New York City tiene las noticias en letras de todos los colores corriendo por sus paredes? por que no le podemos poner luces a uno de nuestros edificios?


Nueva York tiene tickers y vallas en las medianeras de los edificios, y no seve mal por el contexto de tener calles enteras con mega pantallas

Huachafería = Shanghai.


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Cuando recién inauguraron ese edificio sus luces funcionaban con normalidad, luego por un tiempo dejaron de funcionar, ahora veo q ue han vuelto a prenderlas en las noches.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Hmmm me gusta y no me termina de convencer totalmente, en todo caso creo que son los colores o el juego que hacen... Pero de que es un trabajo fotogràfico de gran calidad lo es

Gracias Sound por tremenda chamba... Bien vale un aplauso.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Me parecen excelentes esas luces, te alegran un poco en el medio del tráfico. Gracias por las fotos Sound.


----------



## (((PËTËR))) (Dec 27, 2006)

MUY CHEVERE EL EDIFICIO:applause: ....
ME PARECE QUE ESTOS EFECTOS LE DAN IMPONENCIA A UN EDIFICIO.....:cheers1: 
PARA MOSTRARLES UN POQUITO MI TIERRA, AQUI MI HUMILDE APORTE....
TORRE COLPATRIA DE BOGOTÁ D.C. TIENE TODA SU ESTRUCTURA FORRADA DE UNAS VAINAS QUE POR LA NOCHE LE DAN ILUMINACION EN DIFERENTES COLORES Y COMBINACIONES:::
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid205/p492c76026f878e6ac255f418d1537c21/ef307cbe.jpg
http://www.bogotaturismo.gov.co/imagenes/full_escenarios/009.jpg
http://www.frattalone.com/Images/Image157.jpg
http://www.frattalone.com/Images/Image158.jpg
http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/8453/p10107342lx.jpg
http://www.capitalizadoracolpatria.com/assets/up_img/torre-de-noche.gif


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

:banana: buenas fotos  bajate uno de esos programitas para hacer gifs y los juntas paar que quede bravazo  gracias por tu aporte :nocrook:


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

los colores son cheveres... a mi si me gustan en fiestas patrias son de blanco y rojo... es muy interesante pasar por ahi en la noche y por el otro lado desde la via expresa con javier prado se ve chevere el centro financiero de noche...=)


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Tendría que estar "in situ"....*

Soy amante del neón y valoro muchisimo que en Lima se esté imponiendo nuevamente.... pero..pero.... bueno,habrìa que estar frente al Interbank para ver hasta que punto el detalle de los colores es lo ideal... por foto,se vè formidable... no quiero arriesgarme a dar una sentencia sin verlo personalmente...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ahh es un excelente comentario Dodi... tienes toda la razòn!!!


----------

